# Storage in garages



## YFD797 (Feb 25, 2013)

I received a complaint about storage in a building's garages. The garages are under the apartments and besides residents parking there cars inside they have storage of what looks like there whole house up against the wall also. One was 12 feet high and 8 ft deep. Does anyone know the exact code I can look up NYS


----------



## cda (Feb 25, 2013)

a man's home is his hoard

unless NY says otherwise, not a violation, besides there may be twenty gallons plus of gasoline in there already

are you going to get a warrant to search each garage??


----------



## YFD797 (Feb 25, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> a man's home is his hoard unless NY says otherwise, not a violation, besides there may be twenty gallons plus of gasoline in there already
> 
> are you going to get a warrant to search each garage??


This is a Multi unit building with 20 common garage units underneath the living spaces. There is a code. I think I have it. thanks.


----------



## north star (Feb 25, 2013)

*( & )*

YFD797,

If possible, ...for the benefit of all who may read this topic,

can you please post the code edition & section you are citing?

Thanks!

*( & )*


----------

